# Funny but rude bird...



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know if this has been on here before but it cracks me up each time. Ruby the rude african grey (very strong language)

YouTube - X Rated Parrot .THE ORIGINAL

I personally think it's hilarious and the author has other animals he clearly loves all of them beyond imagination!

But what do you think about swearing parrots or birds, this is my main discussion!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah seen that loads it is funny..

My sisters freind has Sparky he's on there to and he was on Rudetube couple weeks ago...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Sadly I can't see youtube stuff on my pc but as far as swearing parrots go, it may be funny for you to watch but it is also very cruel to teach birds to swear.

If ever they need to be rehomed, which in most cases it will happen because most larger parrots outlive their owners, it's very hard trying to find a good homes for a swearing parrots.

Please do not teach your bird to swear as most people do find it very offensive.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Freebird said:


> Sadly I can't see youtube stuff on my pc but as far as swearing parrots go, it may be funny for you to watch but it is also very cruel to teach birds to swear.
> 
> If ever they need to be rehomed, which in most cases it will happen because most larger parrots outlive their owners, it's very hard trying to find a good homes for a swearing parrots.
> 
> Please do not teach your bird to swear as most people do find it very offensive.


Very true when i bought one of my greys they lady that had him says he does say 2 sweary words..i said it fine these things happen..but when i got him home it was more like 22!..and they wasent nice but we managed to stop it well curb it change as few..and let me tell you they wasent nice.

Its ok to watch on youtube but when you live with it day in and day out and when people come in...:001_huh:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not think it is funny to hear a bird swear.
It just shows the lack of intelligence of the owner.
I have an african grey and they are such intelligent birds why teach it something so totally unacceptable.
Some people should not be allowed pets


----------



## GnarlyNathan (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think necessarily that we should just say that some people shouldn't be allowed pets, i mean it might no be the owners fault they may have already had that language before hand, not in every case is Cheap Liability Insurance the owners fault.

But i do agree that if you are living day in and day out with a bird that is consistently swearing then it must be quite annoying!


----------

